# DURO jointer



## drummy (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone know anything about this Jointer. Duro Metal Products, Chicago IL
Model G492 RB. My friends father passed away and had used it. Now mom would like to get rid of it
Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I found some Duro jointers on the Vintage Machinery web site but not that specific one. They look like a solid machine but the beds are a little on the short side it appears. The ones I saw were mostly circa 1950s.


----------



## drummy (Jun 20, 2013)

Seen that Chuck. Read the history and looks like they been out of business for a few years.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ah, that brought back memories! Remember all those great ads in Pop Mech. and Pop Science?!
http://vintagemachinery.org/MfgIndex/Images/1727-A.jpg


----------



## drummy (Jun 20, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Ah, that brought back memories! Remember all those great ads in Pop Mech. and Pop Science?!
> http://vintagemachinery.org/MfgIndex/Images/1727-A.jpg


Thanks I printed that picture off. Do you know what year that was


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

drummy said:


> Thanks I printed that picture off. Do you know what year that was


Sorry, no idea but I would have thought maybe early 60's ? I probably started reading those two publications around then.


----------



## drummy (Jun 20, 2013)

thanks


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the Router Forums.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

oops.
This looks like a commercial.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

boogalee said:


> oops.
> This looks like a commercial.


It was, Al, and we banned him.

David


----------

